# Anyone know when the new Kindle paperWhite will be released in Ireland and where?



## Fubar (10 Nov 2012)

Does anyone know when the new Kindle paperWhite will be publically released in Ireland and where? 

I have checked out Amazon.com but they will not ship to Ireland from the UK. they will ship however from the states but that then involves the convertor for currency to charge the device, and downloading may be different for US devices. 

Looking for one for Xmas pressie-please help!


----------



## SparkRite (10 Nov 2012)

Absolutely no problems whatsoever getting them from The States.

There are three of them in our family, all from the U.S.

So go ahead and buy with confidence.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Nov 2012)

Amazon.com won't ship to Ireland ... put 'em in your cart and try to pay.

I have tried to buy from both the UK and US website but they won't ship to an Irish address.


----------



## Nutso (11 Nov 2012)

You could try going through a US remailer.  I use US Buyer's Club, who provide a US address and then ship on for postal cost.  They also charge a 10% charge on the order but even with customs & VAT it should work out cheaper.


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Nov 2012)

If you succeed in purchasing the Kindle, you may also require a transformer (the electric system in the States is different to ours). I know we purchased a Waterpik in Florida and had to pay almost the same again for the transformer.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Nov 2012)

That shouldn't be an issue as it's charged via USB.


----------



## Olympian (12 Nov 2012)

If you're based around Dublin you could use Parcel Motel to get it delivered. [I haven't used them yet]


https://www.parcelmotel.com/


----------



## Slim (12 Nov 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Amazon.com won't ship to Ireland ... put 'em in your cart and try to pay.
> 
> I have tried to buy from both the UK and US website but they won't ship to an Irish address.


 
If you want to have it sent to my UK address, in Northern Ireland, I will remail it to you, no problem. You can PM me.


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Nov 2012)

You could order from amazon.fr or amazon.de , I ordered mine from the french site - and had it delivered to my parents holiday home, I'm fairly sure they'd deliver to Ireland also, I've had no problems at all with mine.


----------



## seantheman (12 Nov 2012)

Slim said:


> If you want to have it sent to my UK address, in Northern Ireland, I will remail it to you, no problem. You can PM me.


 
I have a package from Colombia that i need delivered to a UK address, Can you oblige Slim


----------



## Slim (12 Nov 2012)

seantheman said:


> I have a package from Colombia that i need delivered to a UK address, Can you oblige Slim


 
Si senor, for you eet ees no problemo!


----------



## TarfHead (12 Nov 2012)

I have bought 3 Kindles bought from the US website (.com) and delivered to Dublin. None of these was a PaperWhite.  Is there some issue with that model, because there isn't with the Standard and the Touch  ?

FWIW, buying the Standard online was a mistake. It ended up costing EUR 108, and I later saw the same one on sale in Dublin for EUR 89 .


----------



## Fubar (12 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I logged onto the fr and de website. Due to high demand deliveries are expected in mid January 2013! Too late for Santa to deliver Im afraid.its being released in the UK on 22 Nov so will investigate further with friends up North then


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Nov 2012)

Slim said:


> If you want to have it sent to my UK address, in Northern Ireland, I will remail it to you, no problem. You can PM me.



*Slim* .... your offer is much appreciated. I'll stick to my standard kindle until it becomes available in Ireland.

Missing a Christmas deadline doesn't bother me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Slim (13 Nov 2012)

PaddyBloggit said:


> *Slim* .... your offer is much appreciated. I'll stick to my standard kindle until it becomes available in Ireland.


 
Darn it! Now I'll have to *buy* one!


----------



## noel_c (10 Dec 2012)

Just bumping this thread. Does anyone know of anywhere in Dublin with Kindle Paperwhite currently in stock?

Argos were allowing online reservations last week, but don't appear to have actually got enough units in stock.


----------



## william (10 Dec 2012)

Tescos have them at 139 euro !


----------



## DMcL1971 (10 Dec 2012)

I've seen them in Curry's and PC World too. But they sell out quickly so you might try ringing them first to reserve one.


----------



## Squonk (10 Dec 2012)

william said:


> Tescos have them at 139 euro !


I'm guesing that you're talking about the Kindle Touch, not the paperwhite. 
Anyhow, I got my Paperwhite today through Ebay....I paid a hefty premium but I deserve a Christmas present!


----------



## DMcL1971 (10 Dec 2012)

Tesco have the current basic Kindle (Version 5) for €82, the Kindle Touch for €129 and the Kindle keyboard version for €179.

Curry's and PC World have the basic Kindle for €82 and the Paperwhite for €139.

Argos have the basic Kindle for €82, the Touch for €129, the Touch 3G for €219, the keyboard for €167, the Paperwhite for €129 and the Paperwhite 3G for €219.

Currys and PC World have a 'Won't be beaten on price' policy, so if you tell them the Paperwhite is €129 in Argos they will match that price.

The Paperwhite is extremely popular and sells out almost immediately when it comes into stock with anyone, so the trick is to ring around and reserve one. Through the Argos webpage you can check stock levels in their various stores. I don't thionk you can do this with Curry's and PC World.

All these prices were valid last Monday.


----------



## Squonk (10 Dec 2012)

Good reply.....I've checked Argus online and it's sold out in my area.


----------



## Jazz01 (11 Dec 2012)

I was told last week by tesco employees (within 2 different stores in Cork) that they are being restocked this week, either today or tomorrow, but they do sell out very quickly ...


----------



## Madilla (11 Dec 2012)

Have them in Monaghan today


----------



## noel_c (12 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the replies. No Paperwhites in Tesco Dundrum or Stillorgan, Argos currently sold out in Dublin unfortunately.


----------

